# What was it



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw a yellow NS MOW machine pass my trailer and it had a giant jet engine on the back. What was it. I couldn't get a video as my damn Kodak easy share camera decided it wasn't going to turn on.

EDIT found it on youtube


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 15, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I saw a yellow NS MOW machine pass my trailer and it had a giant jet engine on the back. What was it. I couldn't get a video as my damn Kodak easy share camera decided it wasn't going to turn on.
> 
> EDIT found it on youtube



Well, that is certainly different.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 15, 2010)

Or thawing/cleaning points.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, just about the awesomest invention ever.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2010)

It's the new HSR locomotive that will reach Mach 64.7 in 5.3 seconds!




It will get you to WAS even before you leave BOS!


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> It's the new HSR locomotive that will reach Mach 64.7 in 5.3 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> It will get you to WAS even before you leave BOS! :lol:


Aloha

At that speed you wont have a chance to wave as it goes through KIN, and the cooling effect on the ht tub.   :lol: :lol:


----------

